# Bearing shield for SiSl2 PF30 & 109mm spindle install tips



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

I just bought some new Cannondale Sisl2 cranks and a Wheels MFG PF30 BB. This BB has a squishy-silicone bearing shield pre-installed. Should I be using this bearing shield or the original Cannondale bearing shields? The Cannondale bearing shields have a slightly smaller outer diameter (since they are for BB30), leaving more of a gap for dirt to get in. Images of each are below.

Also, is it OK if I use a super-fine grit sandpaper to sand down the 109mm spindle to aid installation? The bearing/spindle interface is extremely tight. My Campy Over-Torque PF30/spindle interface has a decent amount of play and they worked flawlessly.









OR...


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

They are supposed to be a tight interference-fit, otherwise you'd get noise.....unless I'm not correctly understanding what you're asking, I would NOT be sanding anything.


----------

